# Gepäcktrager? Stumpjumper!



## Deleted 208699 (20. April 2011)

Meine Freundin und ich ziehen Mitte des Jahres beruflich bedingt von Stuttgart nach Rosenheim. 

Deshalb wollen wir beide wieder mit dem Biken anfangen, so richtig. Jetzt ist dummerweise das unaussprechliche Wort "Gepäckträger" gefallen. 

Bitte, Ladies, helft mir ihr dies auszureden 

Geplant ist die Anschaffung zweier Stumpjumper, das können doch auch Frauen fahren oder doch das Safire? Da gibt es den Brain erst ab Pro  

Also fährt jemand konkret einen Stumpi?


----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2011)

finde ich super wenn ihr nach rosenheim kommt! hier lässt es sich gut leben und gut biken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. April 2011)

[Ich antworte mal vorab, im LO ist meistens am frühen Abend Schichtende (weil sie ein reales Leben haben!)]

Kein Problem, da gibt es hübsche Teile! Deine Freundin wird begeistert sein!

















Kleiner als 160cm -> Safire
Brain...  ... ... is' für die Tonne


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

ich rede es ihr gerne aus !!!!! ständer , gepäckträger etc , braucht kein mensch . zum . nicht am mtb !!! dann sollte sie sich viell. lieber ein trekking bike kaufen ! greez , bb


----------



## Deleted 208699 (21. April 2011)

Genau. Der GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger ist jetzt auch kein Fall mehr. Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich meine GnÃ¤digste mit diesem Thread "a weng" foppen, da Sie diesen auch tatsÃ¤chlich einmal erwÃ¤hnt hatte â¦ 

Wichtig war mir die Info zu Stumjumper/Saffire, da mir nicht wirklich klar ist, was ein "Ladybike" von einem anderen Bike unterscheidet. Hier hat uns die GrÃ¶ssenangabe schonmal super geholfen. Also zwei Stumjumper!! 

Freuen uns auch schon riesig auf Rosenheim - der Freizeitwert muss ja enorm sein â¦


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. April 2011)

Ich fahre auch einen Stumpjumper (Größe S) und bin total happy damit, und nach Rosenheim mächte ich auch gern!!!


----------



## cdF600 (21. April 2011)

Damit das Bike nicht zu schwer wird, kann man sogar die S-Works-Variante wählen. Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch einen Stumpjumper (Größe S) und bin total happy damit, und nach Rosenheim mächte ich auch gern!!!



jaaa!!! hier leben wo andere urlaub machen - das hat schon was!!!!


----------



## chris4711 (21. April 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Eigentlich ganz OK (Sattel... muß halt jeder selbst wissen ) > hab mir n stumpi mit Gepäckträger schlimmer vorgestellt 
Vorne das mit dem Schutzblech (u dem Licht?...)  kann ich nicht so gut sehen / beurteilen.


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

oh jeh - das arme ....


----------



## Deleted 208699 (21. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> oh jeh - das arme ....



Gell, das tu so weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (21. April 2011)

und so nebenbei bemerkt:
Rosenheim hat seit Juli 2010 einen richtig geilen Specialized Conceptstore!!


----------



## Deleted 208699 (21. April 2011)

Haben wir auch schon online gesehen - war mal jemand da?


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

klar- waren wir schon drin!


----------



## Deleted 208699 (21. April 2011)

Und, wie isses? Freundliches Personal?


----------



## BineMX (21. April 2011)

ja klar... hat mich auch gleich ein paar Tausend Euronen gekostet.... 

mein Stumpi hab ich ja noch im Münchner ConceptStore geholt. 
Wär fast umgefallen als ich kurz danach beim vorbeifahren den Riesen Specialized Schriftzug gesehen habe 
Hab mir dann dort ein RR geliehen und dann sofort zugeschlagen.

Der Laden ist optisch natürlich ganz toll gemacht, stehen auch viele Räder und Zubehör drin.  Nur Klamottenmäßig ist der Münchner schon besser bestückt. Und das Team ist schon auch super in München


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

ich bin nur durch geschlendert.
da weiß BineMX mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. April 2011)

na das ist ja noch ein Grund mehr, nach Rosenheim zu ziehen 
Jetzt brauchen wir da nur noch 2 Jobs


----------



## BineMX (21. April 2011)

Es gibt viele Gründe für Rosenheim!! Die Autobahnanbindung und die nur gut 3 Stunden bis zum Lago ......   ach ja und das Herbstfest natürlich... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arbeitslosenquote ist bei uns sehr gering, da wird sich sicher was finden für euch


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

@bine:
des is doch die wiesn, und ned des herbstfest 
und da geht ma mit dem dirndl hin!! apropos: kennt ma dann a amoi macha? aufd wiesn?


----------



## BineMX (21. April 2011)

Naja, Wiesn verstehn die "Auswärtigen" evtl. ned.. hihi. 

Freili, ken ma moi aufd Wiesn geh! I geh mittlerweile am liabstn Mittag und bleib ganz gmütlich hocken.. im Auer Biergarten wo an Haufn Leid vorlaufn...  

Und seid die Dirndl so komisch ausschaun... Tüll, Seide, Rüschen, brrrrrr...
mog i gar koans mehr oziang....  hab zwar 3 im Schrank...

Also Mädls auf nach Rosenheim, na mach ma an Forumstreff auf da Wiesn! Prost!


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

ui, do hob i als zuazogene ja no mehr dirndls im schrank? 
ja des mach ma! weils schee is!!
mädls ab nach rosenheim!


----------



## Ghost78 (22. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ui, do hob i als zuazogene ja no mehr dirndls im schrank?
> ja des mach ma! weils schee is!!
> mädls ab nach rosenheim!


 
bin dabei  - mit dirndl


----------



## Deleted 208699 (24. April 2011)

Bietet der Rosenheimer auch Store auch Bio Geometry?


----------



## BineMX (26. April 2011)

Also ich wurde stehend per Computer vermessen. Ob die Vermessung inzwischen auf dem Rad pedalierend möglich ist, weiß ich grad ned....


----------

